# Beach launch gone bad...



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

The Rookie and I are at outside of Grayton this week. We fished up a few kings on Sunday and were going to try again on Monday although the wind kicked up. You see, it is really his fault. He had to be at work around noon so it was up early back early. The 2nd break was hard to put in the proper perspective with he low light but conversation went something like this:

"Think we can make it?"

"Sure...it doesn't look that bad." 

I didn't make it out of the shallow end...but I did make it further than him. Pay attention to his boat as I am dragging mine in oblivious to his yard sale. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWPsAD3i6PI

Nothing was lost or broken.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

haha. That sucks. It really didn't look that bad. Props for putting the video up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you were out there.....


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad it wasn't worse! No one likes losing money on top of hurt pride!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I was gonna say good thing your yak didn't flip...then it happened! Ya'll gonna be here through the weekend? I'll be in the area thursday through sunday


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I've always found it best to commit. If the waves are breaking, pick your set and paddle like a demon. The more momentum you have, the less likely you are to get washed back like that on a breaker. That said, we all go upside down at some point.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

I noticed as the waves broke you would stop paddling momentarily, which is the opposite of what you should do. When you see a wave coming dig as hard as you can and don't stop until you are through it. Better yet just don't stop until you are out past the breakers.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Commitment wasn't the issue. I was committed to getting back to the beach 

Once I got out there I realized I was getting ready to lose a bunch of stuff on the way out or on the way back in. It was too big and my concern was not necessarily the breaking wave, it was missing the window in the next two. 

I was hesitant and it was because I wasn't comfortable I could punch through at all. 

In arrears the surf report was 2-3.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Btw - my yak did not flip. My PVC/stadium cup/duct tape gopro mount fell out of the rod holder drilled into the plastic soft side cooler. I do tie my camera off to the yak.:thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hesitation kills. You'll get better at it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

You were doing fine. As 'Ivarie' said, you just gotta paddle like a demon till you get through when it's like that.


----------

